# Holter Monitor - study in an office



## ariel0915 (May 7, 2009)

Patient comes in for a holter monitor study in an office setting.
The holter monitor is owned by an outside vendor.
when we bill the insurance we have been using 93231,93233,93278,95921. 
The Monitor is connected by the MA and given instructions on how to use and disconnect and brought back by patient after 24hrs.

My question is are we billing correctly? This was set up by a previous billing manager and it has come to my attention that we may be billing incorrectly. If there is anyone that can help please do!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniel (May 7, 2009)

I would say just go with CPT 93230 and that should cover it.


Respectfully
Daniel


This is what we use for a straight holt monitor.


----------



## ariel0915 (May 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the response. I was researching the information yesterday and though that code would work best but couldn't we also bill 93233 in addition to 93230? The physician does go over the results with the patient and instructs them on what to do. Let me know what you think.


----------



## daniel (May 8, 2009)

Cardiology is not my strong point, but I see where your trying to go with that.
But I would say to still go with CPT 93230, because from the brief review I did over this code, CPT  93233 is included in CPT 93230.

Grab your CPT book and look at CPT 93230 and you'll see at the tail end of the description it says physician review and interpretation.

Just a thought

Respectfully
Daniel


----------



## ariel0915 (May 20, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much I will try it that way and see what happens.


----------

